# Palladium Mirror



## RaoOvious (Apr 26, 2013)

Palladium Mirror Sequel during precipitation.....................

Rao


----------



## RaoOvious (Apr 26, 2013)

Sequel Continued............................

Rao


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 26, 2013)

Is it safe to sayy you reduced with formate?

It is wonderful to see the layer slowly forms on the walls and then fall out as shiny foils.


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2013)

Many reducing agents do this. Seems like it happens only on dirty glass.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 26, 2013)

I've seen it lots of time when precipitating Pt with hydrazine. Not sure if the cause was dirty glassware as I use the same dedicated beaker over and over again for each batch of Pt. The mirror does not happen to me every time, but it's not uncommon from what I've seen. The mirror will easily peel off with slight rubbing with a plastic spoon. What I typically do when it forms is use the spoon to scoop up the Pt sponge in the bottom and rub the walls clean using the sponge as a scrubbing pad with the Pt sponge pressed between the spoon and the wall of the beaker.

Steve


----------



## RaoOvious (Apr 26, 2013)

Sam,

It was 99995 zinc shavings. Yes its really an eye pleasure to see the foils falling down but in this case it has left a permanent palladium scar on it even when emptied and rinsed completely :lol: 

Lou,

Beaker used was extra surgically clean :lol: 

Steve,

Yes its not due to un-cleaness of the beaker,strong mirror forms when reduction is aggressive,hydrazine,formate and formic acid also cause some mirror patches which falls like Sam said, but this was rock solid even when i had emptied the beaker.And nice scoopy way for metal accumulation


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 26, 2013)

That made me smile! :lol: 

Thank you for sharing that!

Dave


----------



## RaoOvious (Apr 27, 2013)

Dave,

Appreciated.........

Rao


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 27, 2013)

Zinc is not hiding in the Pd chunks?


----------



## RaoOvious (Apr 28, 2013)

No,it was in the final refining stage..............


Rao


----------

